# Teaser call from Worldmark Sales



## Cathyb (Nov 1, 2006)

My husband took a 'sales' call today from Worldmark (we stayed at Big Bear last month) and they were fishing to get us to come in and we resisted.  However she mentioned did we hear about the new 120 resorts Worldmark would be associated with now that Wyndham is in the picture.

We said we did hear about it to avoid further sales puffery   but it did trigger curiousity.  Do any Tuggers know what that referred to?


----------



## Spence (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds like Fairfield, how many do they claim?


----------



## Jya-Ning (Nov 1, 2006)

Somewhere from 60 to 70 (FF).

I don't think PAHIO has 50.  

Jya-Ning


----------



## RichM (Nov 1, 2006)

There's a new entry for "Wyndham Hotels" in the resort pulldown of the online booking section of the WorldMark website. It's not operational yet, and probably won't be until after the first of the year according to Owner Services, but prehaps this could be the additional "resorts".

There have been long-running rumors of Platinum and Diamond VIP levels coming to WorldMark owners from Trendwest that would include additional credit monetization opportunities along with a new "TravelShare" program that may include an advance cash-booking opportunity called "Fun Time" which would be available prior to the existing Bonus Time window.  The salespeople have been talking about all this stuff for so long it's hard to separate the sales hype from leaks of factual information.

___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## "Roger" (Nov 1, 2006)

If you combine Fairfield, Equivest (about 25-30), and Pahio (drop in the bucket, 6), you begin to get close.  There was a rumor that Wyndham was going to buy Raintree.

Then again this could be barking up the wrong tree.  Rich might be right.


----------



## mishugana (Nov 1, 2006)

or just weasel talk


----------



## mtngal (Nov 1, 2006)

My guess (and that's all it is) would be that Rich is right about it being connected to "TravelShare" (or whatever it ends up being called) and that perhaps the program will include a greater ability to book FF, Equivest and Pahio. These rumors have been floating around for so long, it's hard to figure out what's real, what's conjecture, and what's urban legend.


----------



## rsonc (Nov 3, 2006)

If wyndham purchased raintree and you owned there then what would happen to your membership? 

susan


----------



## GreenMum (Nov 3, 2006)

Makes me even happier to be a WM owner.  Resorts, the more the merrier.  No exchange fees.  The timeshare industry is ever changing these days.


----------



## spatenfloot (Nov 3, 2006)

The 120 resorts they referred to are probably the Wyndham hotel chain, but I doubt that the exchange rate will be very good if you book them with credits.  Most of the programs they come up with for using credits to book things outside of WM are too expensive for most people to consider using often.


----------



## pannie (Nov 3, 2006)

We got the sales call last night, trying to get us to "upgrade" to VIP status. I asked if the additional 120 resorts included Fairfield or Wyndham hotels, and was told they did not, and would be "just Worldmark." When I pressed for more details, he said they would be in the Caribbean, Hawaii, etc., but could not give me anything specific!


----------

